# Counting down to our first public performance...



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi everyone! :greet:

Xuri and I are now going to lessons 2x a week (one group, one private), practicing at our club once a week, and going ham with daily running contact practice... seems like we are eating, sleeping, and breathing agility, LOL. Good thing she mostly just thinks its a fun, slightly more complicated game of fetch :laugh:

My agility club is doing a demo at the National Sheepdog Finals in September, to show off the sport and try to gain public interest. Just got confirmation that Xuri and I will be participating in the demo to be a "beginner team" example!! I'm very nervous, but also extremely excited! Not even a month until we debut in front of a crowd. I'm sure it will be a very laid back and supportive atmosphere, so I think it will be a perfect opportunity for both of us to get out there in a relatively low-pressure environment.

Stay tuned for updates, lol :help::crazy:

(maybe I should introduce her to some sheep beforehand so she doesn't try to join the herding competition... rofl)


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's exciting!Hopefully you'll have some pictures or video to share!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Very exciting! I co sign the request for pics or videos.


----------

